# Flying Rats Loft



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

My daughter joined the club and will be racing against me this year in YB's. I promised her if she took care of the breeders and the babies I would build her a loft and give her the first round. She has 37 birds that should of have been moved in their own loft last week. Working on keeping my promise. Hopefully we can get it bird worthy Monday. Tomorrow is a non-work day for us. 

Nothing fancy 4x8, sides bolt together.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Made progress not as much as I would of liked, but it is coming together


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

The plan for the back side is to have the grit and water outside the loft in a little compartment.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

The the section the girls are in will have box perches. The plan is to have them just bolt in. Next year I can unbolt them and put some nest boxes in. They will stick out the back wall to give a little more room inside the small loft.


----------

